# new recovery (orange)



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

So what's the trick to make backups with this recovery? Just hangs for me. 
Running justice 0.1


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've noticed that the progress bar doesn't move but it still makes the backup. What is it hanging on?


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

Hangs at backing up system. 7 minutes before I pulled the battery. This time.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> So what's the trick to make backups with this recovery? Just hangs for me.
> Running justice 0.1


open rom manager settings and make sure "quick backup & restore" is not checked. that could cause it.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> open rom manager settings and make sure "quick backup & restore" is not checked. that could cause it.


Thanks. That's the ticket!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> Thanks. That's the ticket!


you're welcome


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice catch Razor. I forgot all about that part of it.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Nice catch Razor. I forgot all about that part of it.


i almost forgot too. haha. that was an oldie. thanks


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i almost forgot too. haha. that was an oldie. thanks


oldie but goodie lawl :wink2:


----------

